# Garrison Stove Works



## billy2 (Nov 25, 2017)

I recently Googles "Garrison" wood stoves and noticed your comments back on Feb. 8th, 2012
with regards to "Garrison Stove Works". See below:

"Here's some company history asked for by the OP:
Roger Smith who made small machine parts started the company in 1978 in Claremont NH. 
Opened a western plant in '79 in this article; Stove Builders Can't Keep Up With Demand
Vice President Robert McCredie; The Wood Stove Is On Way Back".

Roger Smith *DID NOT*  start the company. My father, Robert L. McCredie Sr. founded "Garrison
Stove Works". The first cardboard prototype was designed in his retail store, "The Firebox", in
West Woodstock, VT. in the early 70's. With a $30k investment, the first Garrison stove was made.
Over the next few years, Garrison set up manufacturing facilities Claremont, NH, Goshen, IN
and Portland, OR. Within 5 years sales exceed $10m...

My father, a Yale graduate, was a sales and marketing genius. All of the Garrison manuals, brochures,
advertisements and promotional material were written and designed by him. Roger Smith was hired by
my father to set up the manufacturing facilities. The downfall of Garrison Stove Works and later
bankruptcy was a result of low oils prices after the 70's Oil Embargo…

Just thought you should know the truth.

Regards,

Robert L. McCredie Jr.


----------



## pen (Nov 25, 2017)

Good evening and welcome to the site.  

I see that you were unable to respond to a thread directly due to it's age. For clarification purposes I have dug up the thread:  https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/garrison-stove-works.80436/

That should provide some backstory for this post.


----------



## toastyboy (Jan 22, 2018)

billy2 said:


> I recently Googles "Garrison" wood stoves and noticed your comments back on Feb. 8th, 2012
> with regards to "Garrison Stove Works". See below:
> 
> "Here's some company history asked for by the OP:
> ...



Ah so!  Thank you. I inherited a '78 unit and used it for several years until I upgraded with a new stove
in '17. What was really endearing is the fine fire control you could get including shutting off all air if necessary
to regain control of the fire.  The newer unit is absolutely fixated on controlling the draft (automatically) and hence
has an automatic draft control that successfully belches smoke whenever you open the door = you have to wait
until the fire burns down before you can restoke it (=bad).  It is currently in storage 
and would like to repurpose it but it should be refurbished (fire bricks, a cracked top stone, door latches etc.) and didn't 
know if someone keeps that torch burning (no pun intended)?


----------



## begreen (Jan 23, 2018)

billy2 said:


> I recently Googles "Garrison" wood stoves and noticed your comments back on Feb. 8th, 2012
> with regards to "Garrison Stove Works". See below:
> 
> "Here's some company history asked for by the OP:
> ...


@billy2 Thanks for the detailed information. I've added it to the wiki article on the Garrison stove.  If there's anything else you want to share like marketing brochures, instructions etc. I can copy it up to the wiki-page.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/garrison-stoves/


----------



## defiant3 (Jan 23, 2018)

Toastyboy, there is a guy in your area who does that sort of thing.  Do a search for Graham the Stoveman.


----------



## toastyboy (Jan 23, 2018)

Acknowledged, thanks!


----------



## bholler (Jan 23, 2018)

toastyboy said:


> Ah so!  Thank you. I inherited a '78 unit and used it for several years until I upgraded with a new stove
> in '17. What was really endearing is the fine fire control you could get including shutting off all air if necessary
> to regain control of the fire.  The newer unit is absolutely fixated on controlling the draft (automatically) and hence
> has an automatic draft control that successfully belches smoke whenever you open the door = you have to wait
> ...


What is the new stove we may be able to help you with your issues


----------



## toastyboy (Jan 23, 2018)

It is a Supreme Duet.  I wrote up a review.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/ratings.php?do=viewrating&ratingid=4280

Seems I am in a rarefied group since only a handful of people have this.
I am hoping it is me but I am thinking there are some design shortcomings.


----------



## toastyboy (Jan 27, 2018)

Any idea as to the original cost of the Garrison I unit in '78?


----------



## bttrfli3 (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm looking for a Garrison 1 installation manual. Any help on where to find it would be appreciated.


----------



## begreen (Jan 27, 2018)

toastyboy said:


> It is a Supreme Duet.  I wrote up a review.
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/ratings.php?do=viewrating&ratingid=4280
> 
> ...


Post questions on the Supreme in the main hearth forum.


----------

